# Informal FT St. Cloud MN Sunday April 20th. ( pics added)



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

If anyone is interested in running or watching there is a informal FT at Central Mn retriever club in St. Cloud MN on Sunday April 20th. (tommoro)
If anyone is interested PM me and I'll give you dirrections to the grounds. They have Puppy, Hunter, Derby , Qualifying, and Open classes. Small entry fees and lots of fun.

Pics added

Black dogs are hard to shoot

























http://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn149/toddcaswell/AprilFTCMRC217.jpg[/img]







http://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn149/toddcaswell/AprilFTCMRC217.jpg[/img]


----------



## CDK (Aug 1, 2005)

Was just out to CMRC today (Mon.) looks like the work they did last fall is going to work out well. Had the day off and had the hole place to myself, was awesome. Anyone that's looking for a great place to train CMRC has about everything you could ask. Lots of tech water, big water, mounds, room for long stuff.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

I agree, low membrship, train anytime you want and GREAT grounds. Just wish I lived closer. With the price of gas I think I'll be going down on fridays, pitching a tent and staying for the weekend this summer, it doesn't pay to go down and train for the day.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Great pics Todd. I think a new camera is in order before the fall. That yellow looks like Ricks dog Rupert (I think that was his name?).

Is the black one Bodey?


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

USAlx50 said:


> Great pics Todd. I think a new camera is in order before the fall. That yellow looks like Ricks dog Rupert (I think that was his name?).
> 
> Is the black one Bodey?


No, Rick isn't back yet, he was running a trial in Indiana over the weekend, he'll be back this Friday, I'm looking forward to seeing how the dogs progressed over the winter.

Iv'e been having a blast with this new camera, I think I've taken 600 pics with it so far, some good some bad. I like the camera but I really like the lens.


----------

